# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Ghé thăm "vùng đất Ả Rập mini"  -  Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Agni Club* 
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 16 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Agni Club*


*Agni Club tại 16 Nguyễn Trung Trực sẽ mang tới cho chúng ta không gian ấn tượng từ đất nước Ả Rập xinh đẹp.*

Chúng ta đã từng ghé thăm đất nước Ả Rập chưa nhỉ? Nếu chưa có dịp tới Ả Rập thì chúng tớ mách nhỏ các bạn địa chỉ của câu lạc bộ Agni tại 16 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Hà Nội, 1 câu lạc bộ mang phong cách Ả Rập huyền bí. Một luồng gió mới xuất hiện tại Hà Thành, Agni thực sự khiến tụi teens chúng mình bất ngờ và ngạc nhiên. 



Vẻ ngoài của quán đã tạo ngay sự sang trọng khác hẳn với các quán cafe dành cho teen khác
Một chiếc cửa xinh xắn mở ra căn phòng nho nhỏ đầy huyền ảo. Căn phòng được trang trí với tông màu trầm của tường cùng với những chiếc rèm rủ tạo cảm giác bí ẩn. Những chiếc bàn được đan bằng nan sáng rực bởi ánh đèn hắt ra từ bên trong khiến cho căn phòng trở nên mờ ảo.



Những góc nhỏ tại quán đều có nét ấn tượng riêng biệt.
Đến với Agni, chúng tớ còn được thưởng thức những điệu nhạc sôi động do các DJ nổi tiếng thể hiện. Hòa mình trong không khí của buổi party Ả Rập với âm nhạc bốc lửa, chắc chắn bạn nào cũng muốn thể hiện mình bằng những điệu nhảy sống động trên sân khấu nhỏ chính giữa căn phòng. Vào những dịp sinh nhật, nếu đặt trước tại câu lạc bộ, các bạn sẽ được nhận những bất ngờ từ chính anh chủ quán nhé!



Giống như lạc chân vào vương quốc Ả Rập ý nhỉ? 
Nào, chúng mình hãy tới ngay Agni Club tại 16 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Hà Nội để khám phá 1 không gian mới lạ chưa từng thấy nhé! À mà đừng ngại ngần về vấn đề giá cả. Vì tại đây, chúng mình có thể chọn những món đồ uống chỉ từ 30K trở lên thôi đấy!





> *Agni Club* 
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 16 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Agni Club*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## pigcute

Hay thật
nhìn cứ ảo ảo nhỉ tổ chức tiệc ở đây thì tuyệt

----------


## lunas2

nhìn cũng độc đáo đó

----------


## Alyaj

Coi có vẻ ấm úng
hát hò nhảy múa ở đây thì tuyệt  :cuoi1:

----------


## loplipop

Nhìn như bar club phiên bản ngồi bệt ý nhỉ  :cuoi: 
Không khí rất tuyệt

----------


## miam_miam

nhìn hay ghê, có cả hút shisa kìa, chủ quán đầu tư thêm màn múa bụng nữa thì siêu chuẩn. Chẳng khác gì vua chúa Ả Rập hồi xưa

----------


## littlegirl

oa đẹp thế! lung linh, huyền ảo

----------


## littlelove

mấy pic cuối nhìn như trong hoàng cung ý nhờ

----------


## showluo

nhìn ấm cúng lung linh nhỉ

----------


## wildrose

pic 2 nhìn như quán bar ý

----------

